# Bigmouth Strikes Again



## TheCharityShop (20 Aug 2011)

I enjoy the ebb and flow of debate on this site afterall robust discourse is the meat and potatoes of online forums like this but it has come to my attention and no doubt the constituency of Cycle Chat that we have an annoying bigmouth in our midst

Not willing to name this person i do find this member sticks their irritating oar in to every available discussion to give platform for their righteous holier than thou know it all righteous indignation 

I now find this contributer a repellent malign influence on cycle chat who is systematically eroding my enjoyment of the cut and thrust of discourse for fear they will target my contributions with snide righteousness

Out of politness i will not disclose the identity of the stick in the spokes




, the buckle in the wheel



, the slow insidious puncture





im sure you will come to your own conclusions


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Aug 2011)

Don't get me wrong, but isn't it a bit odd to be speaking on behalf of 'the constituency of Cycle Chat' after only three weeks as a member?


----------



## Red Light (20 Aug 2011)

Go the the bit at the top where it says Signed in as TheCharityShop and click on the little white down triangle alongside it. Select Manage Ignored Users from the drop down menu and input the name of the person that is annoying you. Apart from anything quoted by others you will then be free of them henceforth.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Aug 2011)

Brilliant post! Cracked me up!


----------



## Ian 74 (20 Aug 2011)

Confused me...



Do what red light said and I hope it makes you a happier bunny.


----------



## Red Light (20 Aug 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Brilliant post! Cracked me up!



I think the required response is "Simples"


----------



## Moss (20 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> I enjoy the ebb and flow of debate on this site afterall robust discourse is the meat and potatoes of online forums like this but it has come to my attention and no doubt the constituency of Cycle Chat that we have an annoying bigmouth in our midst
> 
> Not willing to name this person i do find this member sticks their irritating oar in to every available discussion to give platform for their righteous holier than thou know it all righteous indignation
> 
> ...



Like your member name! The Charity Shop?	Did you ever see the film Bambi? Thumper says: If you cant say something nice? I'ts best to say nothing at all!!	Charity begins with tolerance and end with compassion! Hope you have a good day; and reconsider your thread content.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Aug 2011)

If you are going to complain publicly about another forum member you should either put up or shut up.

Coming on all holier-than-thou about the alleged sins of an anonymous member you have taken a dislike to makes you look like a bit of a prat, TBH.


----------



## rowan 46 (20 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Go the the bit at the top where it says Signed in as TheCharityShop and click on the little white down triangle alongside it. Select Manage Ignored Users from the drop down menu and input the name of the person that is annoying you. Apart from anything quoted by others you will then be free of them henceforth.



that sounds like a good idea its what I did.


----------



## Oldbloke (20 Aug 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> If you are going to complain publicly about another forum member you should either put up or shut up.
> 
> Coming on all holier-than-thou about the alleged sins of an anonymous member you have taken a dislike to makes you look like a bit of a prat, TBH.




+1. Spot on


----------



## Tyke (20 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> I enjoy the ebb and flow of debate on this site afterall robust discourse is the meat and potatoes of online forums like this but it has come to my attention and no doubt the constituency of Cycle Chat that we have an annoying bigmouth in our midst
> 
> Not willing to name this person i do find this member sticks their irritating oar in to every available discussion to give platform for their righteous holier than thou know it all righteous indignation
> 
> ...



We all see things we don't like, we all say things that some others don't like, that's what it's all about in a forum you can't please everyone all of the time as you have seen from the response to your original post. If you don't like it don't read it.


----------



## lukesdad (20 Aug 2011)

Tyke said:


> We all see things we don't like, we all say things that some others don't like, that's what it's all about in a forum you can't please everyone all of the time as you have seen from the response to your original post. If you don't like it don't read it.




Too late I just have


----------



## Seigi (20 Aug 2011)

I've seen less flowery language when writing about flowers.


----------



## Ian 74 (20 Aug 2011)

Seigi said:


> I've seen less flowery language when writing about flowers.



Thats fightin talk in wigton, petal


----------



## mcshroom (20 Aug 2011)

Ian 74 said:


> Thats fightin talk in wigton, petal



Anything that isn't


----------



## Ian 74 (20 Aug 2011)

mcshroom said:


> Anything that isn't



Touche - I'd like to point out that I'm an immigrant from lancashire


----------



## byegad (20 Aug 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> If you are going to complain publicly about another forum member you should either put up or shut up.
> 
> Coming on all holier-than-thou about the alleged sins of an anonymous member you have taken a dislike to makes you look like a bit of a prat, TBH.



I agree without a name we don't know who you are complaining about so could all take offence. 

I'd suggest one or more of three things.


1. Grow a thicker skin.
2. Take it up by pm with the person involved.
3. Use your ignore list.


----------



## barongreenback (20 Aug 2011)

Grow up.


----------



## Herzog (20 Aug 2011)

Give the OP some points for getting a Smiths song in the thread title though...


----------



## Theseus (20 Aug 2011)

Ian 74 said:


> Touche - I'd like to point out that I'm an immigrant from lancashire



I'm not from Scotland initially either. I'm an Essex boy by birth.


----------



## mcshroom (20 Aug 2011)

... and I'm a Yorkshireman


----------



## JonnyBlade (20 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> I enjoy the ebb and flow of debate on this site afterall robust discourse is the meat and potatoes of online forums like this but it has come to my attention and no doubt the constituency of Cycle Chat that we have an annoying bigmouth in our midst
> 
> Not willing to name this person i do find this member sticks their irritating oar in to every available discussion to give platform for their righteous holier than thou know it all righteous indignation
> 
> ...




Can I please complain about certain people writing silly posts about other CC members. he or she knows who he or she is but I'm far too polite to name them. If you don't know who that person is then this silly post is for you. Simples


----------



## rowan 46 (21 Aug 2011)

I am spartacus


----------



## Ian 74 (21 Aug 2011)

No I think you'll find that I AM SPARTACUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apollo179 (21 Aug 2011)

Whatever your problem this thread is entirely the wrong way to deal with it.


----------



## downfader (21 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> I enjoy the ebb and flow of debate on this site afterall robust discourse is the meat and potatoes of online forums like this but it has come to my attention and no doubt the constituency of Cycle Chat that we have an annoying bigmouth in our midst
> 
> Not willing to name this person i do find this member sticks their irritating oar in to every available discussion to give platform for their righteous holier than thou know it all righteous indignation
> 
> ...




A "repellent malign"

...unlike someone who has only contributed for a couple of weeks to the forums and decides to impolitely ramble on as if we all know this person and supposedly all agree.

Its a bit like being introduced into a group of friends and then sneaking around each and every one saying "...you know John..? I cant stand John! I think John is horrible." 

Click ignore if its that bad or dont read.


----------



## Cubist (21 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> I cannot stand robust debate.
> 
> I have entirely conflicting views with a couple of things a cyclechatter has posted, and have decided to post a playground-quality whine hoping to polarise people into camps in order to justify my own inadequacies.



Fixed that for you Charityshop.

You need to reconcile the fact in your own mind that CC is an internet forum. You are perfectly entitled to post your own opinions on it, ask questions and engage in lively discussion if you wish. Others do so, and use it as a form of entertainment, education , diversion, panacea, relief from boredom or loneliness and no doubt a thousand more reasons. 

If you don't like debate with people who may add an alternative perspective to the mix, perhaps you could take up ventriloquy?????


----------



## John90 (21 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1515194"]
Looking at it a different way I think the OP is an important - that is how CC presents itself to new users. If the OP feels the need (rightly or wrongly) to complain about a member after only a few weeks of being a member then soemthing is wrong IMHO of course.
[/quote]

He only singled out one person however, which I think is a bit off, and said the rest of CC was to his (her?) liking. I'm also a recent arrival on CycleChat and it's one of the more reasonable, erudite and informed communities on the web. There are some know-it-alls but for the most part that's because they pretty much know it all - it's a great place to come to for advice. Helmet debates can get a bit strange and all human cycling life is here so you're going to warm to some posters more than others, but I don't think the OP's view indicates that CC is off-putting to new users. At all.


----------



## Theseus (21 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1515194"]
Looking at it a different way I think the OP is an important - that is how CC presents itself to new users. If the OP feels the need (rightly or wrongly) to complain about a member after only a few weeks of being a member then soemthing is wrong IMHO of course.
[/quote]

The only way to apply this kind of control would be heavier moderation, with quotas for number of permissible posts per discussion, or even types of discussion. Setting the rules and applying the moderation would be a nightmare and a full time job for the admin teams. I for 1 would not like such a thing to take place and would vote with my feet if it came about. However, from my impression of Admin while I have been here, I would not be surprised if he rejected any such proposal from the outset.


----------



## JonnyBlade (21 Aug 2011)

Any comment from the OP? This feels a little like a social experiment


----------



## PpPete (21 Aug 2011)

rowan 46 said:


> I am spartacus





Ian 74 said:


> No I think you'll find that I AM SPARTACUS!!!!!!!!!



How very dare you ?
*I am Spartacus !*


----------



## chris grace (21 Aug 2011)

I think you'll find I'm Spartacus..........and so's my wife.


----------



## zexel (21 Aug 2011)

They're expressing an opinion, which some will like and some dislike. 

Is it the overly sensitive ones that are posting negatives about an opinion. 

You all sound as if you know who it is.... Who the heck is it? Or are we waiting for them to post on this thread. Is that the experiment. 

..... Oh, it could be me, doh!


----------



## byegad (21 Aug 2011)

34 posts is precious few to qualify someone to make these kind of accusations.


----------



## zexel (21 Aug 2011)

byegad said:


> 34 posts is precious few to qualify someone to make these kind of accusations.



A post count qualification is required now, to post an opinion


----------



## Norm (21 Aug 2011)

Does anyone think that the person driving that keyboard in the OP only has 34 posts on CC?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (21 Aug 2011)

zexel said:


> They're expressing an opinion, which some will like and some dislike.
> 
> Is it the overly sensitive ones that are posting negatives about an opinion.
> 
> ...




I thought it was me!


----------



## apollo179 (21 Aug 2011)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> I thought it was me!



To be fair it still could be !


----------



## mcshroom (21 Aug 2011)

I think it must be that nasty Arch person he/she's on about


----------



## Jezston (21 Aug 2011)

I have an idea of who they mean, and I bet other people have other ideas about who they mean - I wonder if the OP actually means anyone in particular and wants to see what accusations fly and what fallout it creates?

One thing I don't like is the suggestion that post count is in anyway relevant to someone wishing to voice a strong opinion.


----------



## mcshroom (21 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> I have an idea of who they mean, and I bet other people have other ideas about who they mean - I wonder if the OP actually means anyone in particular and wants to see what accusations fly and what fallout it creates?



That would be my guess


> One thing I don't like is the suggestion that post count is in anyway relevant to someone wishing to voice a strong opinion.



+1


----------



## Simba (21 Aug 2011)

This thread is just trolling by the OP, imo


----------



## apollo179 (21 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> One thing I don't like is the suggestion that post count is in anyway relevant to someone wishing to voice a strong opinion.


Good Point


----------



## PpPete (21 Aug 2011)

Post count is not necessarily an indication of how long the OP has been a member / been reading the forum.


----------



## Wankelschrauben (21 Aug 2011)

Is it me?!? Is it me?!?? I'll be your friend if it's me!!!


----------



## chris grace (21 Aug 2011)

Post count really does count for nothing,I could be a genius (ha ha ha) but only have one post.Would you listen to what I had to say with the same perception as someone saying the same thing but having 1000 posts?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (21 Aug 2011)

apollo179 said:


> To be fair it still could be !



True!

Someone doesn't like A/my POV ho hum!


----------



## 2Loose (21 Aug 2011)

Come on, cough up, then kiss and make up.


----------



## betty swollocks (21 Aug 2011)




----------



## Ian 74 (21 Aug 2011)

PpPete said:


> How very dare you ?
> *I am Spartacus !*



Doesn't really matter mate we'll all end up on the hill nailed to a cross...


----------



## Ian 74 (21 Aug 2011)

Stupid question.... What on earth is OP?


----------



## Seigi (21 Aug 2011)

Ian 74 said:


> Stupid question.... What on earth is OP?



Original Poster.

It does feel as though he got lost on his way to 4chan.


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (21 Aug 2011)

Ignore this post - im just trying to get my post count up so i get taken seriously


----------



## JonnyBlade (21 Aug 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> Ignore this post - im just trying to get my post count up so i get taken seriously



It'll never work


----------



## JonnyBlade (21 Aug 2011)

I take part in various football related sites and 'hand grenade comments' are common place .................. pinch of salt and lots of smiles me thinks


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (21 Aug 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> It'll never work



Hmm im not so sure.


----------



## JonnyBlade (21 Aug 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> Hmm im not so sure.


----------



## vickster (21 Aug 2011)

Can't be me, that would be sexist and hence against the law 

I am sure there are loads of people who use this forum, read a lot of posts but rarely contribute, so have a low post count but could have been around for ages. Isn't it something like 10% of forum members (across all media) who contribute 90% of the posts?


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (21 Aug 2011)

vickster said:


> Can't be me, that would be sexist and hence against the law
> 
> I am sure there are loads of people who use this forum, read a lot of posts but rarely contribute, so have a low post count but could have been around for ages. Isn't it something like 10% of forum members (across all media) who contribute 90% of the posts?


You can recognise the 10% as theyre the very pale and fat and wear glasses and have bad body odour and have no freinds - hold on thats me


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Aug 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> You can recognise the 10% as theyre the very pale and fat and wear glasses and have bad body odour and have no freinds - hold on thats me



Do they also have comb overs? Can't abide comb overs.

Sorry, got side tracked.


----------



## Oxo (21 Aug 2011)

uphillstruggler said:


> Do they also have comb overs? Can't abide comb overs.
> 
> Sorry, got side tracked.




Isn't 'side tracked' just another name for 'comb over?


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (21 Aug 2011)

uphillstruggler said:


> Do they also have comb overs? Can't abide comb overs.
> 
> Sorry, got side tracked.



Have you ever seen an afro comb over ?


----------



## Oxo (21 Aug 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> Have you ever seen an afro comb over ?




Come on, give it to me straight, what's it like?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> I enjoy the ebb and flow of debate on this site afterall robust discourse is the meat and potatoes of online forums like this but it has come to my attention and no doubt the constituency of Cycle Chat that we have an annoying bigmouth in our midst
> 
> Not willing to name this person i do find this member sticks their irritating oar in to every available discussion to give platform for their righteous holier than thou know it all righteous indignation
> 
> ...


:troll:


----------



## Norm (21 Aug 2011)

I was a tad worried about the person I suspect is the subject of this thread, as he hasn't been on much today. But he's just started posting again, so he obviously got on ok on his planned ride.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Aug 2011)

Norm said:


> I was a tad worried about the person I suspect is the subject of this thread, as he hasn't been on much today. But he's just started posting again, so he obviously got on ok on his planned ride.


I did indeed.


----------



## chris grace (21 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I did indeed.



Is this an admission of guilt?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Aug 2011)

chris grace said:


> Is this an admission of guilt?


Only if Norm was talking about me


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (21 Aug 2011)

Bicyclist said:


> Come on, give it to me straight, what's it like?


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Only if Norm was talking about me



You AFS? Well I never


----------



## Norm (21 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Only if Norm was talking about me


I should point out that your post wasn't there when I clicked the "reply" button and I'd claim that it was a complete coincidence that you were the last to post before me.

However, now that you mention it...


----------



## Muddyfox (21 Aug 2011)

User said:


> Can't believe the O.P, deleted his other topic, (related to this topic) where I posted my first ever post, which (if i say so myself ) a brillant, insightful, glorious, funny post, which is now lost to the C C graveyard of deleted topic......
> 
> Ps
> 
> Hello to all ........




You'l never be taken seriously on here if they keep deleting your post's





Foxy


----------



## Tyke (22 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I did indeed.



I thought it might be you as well. Just keep doing what you do nothing wrong with that is there. If it isn't you then whoever it is should keep doing it. You never know it might be me.

Well done with the ride.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> I enjoy the ebb and flow of debate on this site afterall robust discourse is the meat and potatoes of online forums like this but it has come to my attention and no doubt the constituency of Cycle Chat that we have an annoying bigmouth in our midst
> 
> Not willing to name this person i do find this member sticks their irritating oar in to every available discussion to give platform for their righteous holier than thou know it all righteous indignation
> 
> ...



Have the balls to name the person. At the mo you seem like a :troll: and/or a knob


----------



## twobiker (22 Aug 2011)

I joined this forum as it looked as if it would be funny,and full of interesting information about the cycling scene,not all this ( I like you but I don't like you crap) either, name them and give them your phone number so that you can discuss it like adults, or shut up and stop spoiling it for people who want to discuss bikes,stop hiding behind your computer, ps if you want my number just ask.
six pages of sh**e


----------



## summerdays (22 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> I have an idea of who they mean, and I bet other people have other ideas about who they mean - I wonder if the OP actually means anyone in particular and wants to see what accusations fly and what fallout it creates?
> 
> One thing I don't like is the suggestion that post count is in anyway relevant to someone wishing to voice a strong opinion.


Surely almost everyone has someone that they may find slightly irritating unless they are incredibly easy going. Not everyone knows about the Ignore facility ... I've only ever used it on 2 people long term and they have both since left. Some peoples posting style will annoy others and wind them up ... that is what those 2 did - so it was easier for the blood pressure not to read it in the first place. The fact that the OP feels that we are a nice enough bunch on the whole should be a positive.




Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> Ignore this post - im just trying to get my post count up so i get taken seriously


 

I'm now worried that I've fallen into the verbal diarrhea camp .... what post count would I have to be under


----------



## benb (22 Aug 2011)

Lock this thread now. No good will come of it, mark my words.


----------



## JonnyBlade (22 Aug 2011)

benb said:


> Lock this thread now. No good will come of it, mark my words.




Censorship I tell ya


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (22 Aug 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> Censorship I tell ya



I second that emotion.
La la la


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Aug 2011)

Sweetness, sweetness I was only joking 
When I said I'd like to smash every tooth 
In your head 

Oh ... sweetness, sweetness, I was only joking 
When I said by rights you should be 
Bludgeoned in your bed 

And now I know how Joan of Arc felt 
Now I know how Joan of Arc felt 
As the flames rose to her roman nose 
And her Walkman started to melt 
Oh ... 

Bigmouth, la ... bigmouth, la ... 
Bigmouth strikes again 
And I've got no right to take my place 
With the Human race 

Oh, bigmouth, la ... bigmouth, la 
Bigmouth strikes again 
And I've got no right to take my place 
With the Human race 

And now I know how Joan of Arc felt 
Now I know how Joan of Arc felt 
As the flames rose to her roman nose 
And her hearing aid started to melt 

Bigmouth, la ... bigmouth, la ... 
Bigmouth strikes again 
And I've got no right to take my place 
With the Human race 
Oh ... 


Bigmouth, oh ... bigmouth, la ... 
Bigmouth strikes again 
And I've got no right to take my place 
With the Human race 
Oh ... 

Bigmouth, oh ... bigmouth, la ... 
Bigmouth strikes again 
And I've got no right to take my place 
With the Human race 
Oh ... 

Bigmouth, oh ... bigmouth, la ... 
Bigmouth strikes again 
And I've got no right to take my place 
With the Human race 
Oh ... 


Makes as much sense as owt else on this thread.


----------



## Melonfish (22 Aug 2011)

If you ask me (which you didn't) anyone with less then 600 posts should be considered a bloody ignorant noob!
.
.
.
..
.


oh... wait...
<---


----------



## rowan 46 (22 Aug 2011)

A person comes on and posts a personal post which some people find distasteful, they then reply in a distasteful and personal way double standards anyone?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Aug 2011)

No double standards. It is clear who the respondant posts are aimed at.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Aug 2011)

rowan 46 said:


> A person comes on and posts a personal post which some people find distasteful, they then reply in a distasteful and personal way double standards anyone?



Dont knock the double standard, it comes in handy at times!


----------



## rowan 46 (22 Aug 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Dont knock the double standard, it comes in handy at times!


----------



## PpPete (22 Aug 2011)

double standards ? no ambition some people ... I have at least trebles standards


----------



## Red Light (22 Aug 2011)

PpPete said:


> double standards ? no ambition some people ... I have at least trebles standards



"Those are my principles, and if you don't like them... well, I have others.'
Groucho Marx.


----------



## TheCharityShop (22 Aug 2011)

Ego-maniac traitor
You never did understand
You fell in love with your ego
It did not fit into plan

Low Life

Your alter-ego is a moron
30 years too late
No closet is private
Can see the crack in your face

Low Life

Bourgeois Anarchist
I read you despise us
Always hurt the one you love
shoot in a drain

Low Life

Ego-maniac traitor
You are a fool to yourself
You lie to be distant
Ignorant selfish

Low Life


----------



## Bman (22 Aug 2011)

Bah. 7 pages and I still don't get to find out who it is!

AFS? Really!?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Aug 2011)

Will the real Bigmouth please stand up, please stand up, please stand up. We're going to have a problem here.


----------



## TheCharityShop (22 Aug 2011)

Inane humorless provincial doggerel seeping from every pore, the crevices in your pharisaic facade reveal a malevolent narcissism, devoid of reciprocal compassion but merely betray an egomaniacal obsequious cancer infecting all those that are unfortunate to fall into your vainglorious self righteous insipid excretia

Bombast and menace coupled with a phoney jocularity to seduce and ingratiate yourself in a community that feels repulsion at your obsequious peremptory dogma


----------



## ClichéGuevara (22 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Inane humorless provincial doggerel seeping from every pore, the crevices in your pharisaic facade reveal a malevolent narcissism, devoid of reciprocal compassion but merely betray an egomaniacal obsequious cancer infecting all those that are unfortunate to fall into your vainglorious self righteous insipid excretia
> 
> Bombast and menace coupled with a phoney jocularity to seduce and ingratiate yourself in a community that feels repulsion at your obsequious peremptory dogma





He hinted.


----------



## downfader (22 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Inane humorless provincial doggerel seeping from every pore, the crevices in your pharisaic facade reveal a malevolent narcissism, devoid of reciprocal compassion but merely betray an egomaniacal obsequious cancer infecting all those that are unfortunate to fall into your vainglorious self righteous vainglorious insipid excretia
> 
> Bombast and menace coupled with a phoney jocularity to seduce and ingratiate yourself in a community that feels repulsion at your obsequious peremptory dogma




:troll:


----------



## jayonabike (22 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Inane humorless provincial doggerel seeping from every pore, the crevices in your pharisaic facade reveal a malevolent narcissism, devoid of reciprocal compassion but merely betray an egomaniacal obsequious cancer infecting all those that are unfortunate to fall into your vainglorious self righteous insipid excretia
> 
> Bombast and menace coupled with a phoney jocularity to seduce and ingratiate yourself in a community that feels repulsion at your obsequious peremptory dogma



It's got to be said so i'll say it. You sir are a twat.


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Inane humorless provincial doggerel seeping from every pore, the crevices in your pharisaic facade reveal a malevolent narcissism, devoid of reciprocal compassion but merely betray an egomaniacal obsequious cancer infecting all those that are unfortunate to fall into your vainglorious self righteous insipid excretia
> 
> Bombast and menace coupled with a phoney jocularity to seduce and ingratiate yourself in a community that feels repulsion at your obsequious peremptory dogma



Yeah, but apart from that he's alright.


----------



## apollo179 (22 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Inane humorless provincial doggerel seeping from every pore, the crevices in your pharisaic facade reveal a malevolent narcissism, devoid of reciprocal compassion but merely betray an egomaniacal obsequious cancer infecting all those that are unfortunate to fall into your vainglorious self righteous insipid excretia
> 
> Bombast and menace coupled with a phoney jocularity to seduce and ingratiate yourself in a community that feels repulsion at your obsequious peremptory dogma



Enough sitting on the fence - tell us what you really think.


----------



## rowan 46 (22 Aug 2011)

Its been said before time to lock the thread


----------



## pepecat (22 Aug 2011)

The OP's not talking about him/her self are they?........


----------



## chris grace (22 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Inane humorless provincial doggerel seeping from every pore, the crevices in your pharisaic facade reveal a malevolent narcissism, devoid of reciprocal compassion but merely betray an egomaniacal obsequious cancer infecting all those that are unfortunate to fall into your vainglorious self righteous insipid excretia
> 
> Bombast and menace coupled with a phoney jocularity to seduce and ingratiate yourself in a community that feels repulsion at your obsequious peremptory dogma



Without a name this is just bad poetry.Really bad poetry.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Aug 2011)

chris grace said:


> Without a name this is just bad poetry.Really bad poetry.


Technically blank verve I believe.


----------



## chillyuk (22 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> egomaniacal obsequious



Isn't that a contradiction?


----------



## apollo179 (22 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Technically blank ver*s*e I believe.



FTFY


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Aug 2011)

apollo179 said:


> FTFY


Thank you.


----------



## apollo179 (22 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Thank you.



No Charge


----------



## Baggy (22 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Technically blank v*V*erve I believe.


I FTFY as well


----------



## Ian 74 (22 Aug 2011)

Dear Mr. Charity Shop go out and ride your bike hard FFS you seem very angry, this post is turning into a car crash.
I don't want to look but....


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Inane humorless provincial doggerel seeping from every pore, the crevices in your pharisaic facade reveal a malevolent narcissism, devoid of reciprocal compassion but merely betray an egomaniacal obsequious cancer infecting all those that are unfortunate to fall into your vainglorious self righteous insipid excretia
> 
> Bombast and menace coupled with a phoney jocularity to seduce and ingratiate yourself in a community that feels repulsion at your obsequious peremptory dogma


I used to write crap like this when I was about 16 / 17 years old.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Aug 2011)

Just found this thread - oh what fun!

I don't think it's a new troll, BTW, I think it's our old friend, Abitrary!


----------



## apollo179 (22 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I used to write crap like this when I was about 16 / 17 years old.



Mhh - with the greatest respect do you think we could maybe expand that timeframe just a tad.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1515284"]
I'm curious, does this thread serve some sort of purpose?
[/quote]


Do _*any*_ of the threads here?  

It's Abitrary, I tell ya, Abitrary!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Aug 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Mhh - with the greatest respect do you think we could maybe expand that timeframe just a tad.


Apollo would you care to clarify that? I stopped writing blank verse before I turned 18 and wrote short stories and began a novel. Then again you could be hinting at something else I guess.


----------



## cycleruk (22 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Inane humorless provincial doggerel seeping from every pore, the crevices in your pharisaic facade reveal a malevolent narcissism, devoid of reciprocal compassion but merely betray an egomaniacal obsequious cancer infecting all those that are unfortunate to fall into your vainglorious self righteous insipid excretia
> 
> Bombast and menace coupled with a phoney jocularity to seduce and ingratiate yourself in a community that feels repulsion at your obsequious peremptory dogma








lots of big words in there, the only word i get is "a"


----------



## apollo179 (22 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Apollo would you care to clarify that? I stopped writing blank verse before I turned 18 and wrote short stories and began a novel. Then again you could be hinting at something else I guess.



No - i take it back. This topic is not the proper place to jibe at you.
Till another time and place.


----------



## Red Light (22 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Inane humorless provincial doggerel seeping from every pore, the crevices in your pharisaic facade reveal a malevolent narcissism, devoid of reciprocal compassion but merely betray an egomaniacal obsequious cancer infecting all those that are unfortunate to fall into your vainglorious self righteous insipid excretia
> 
> Bombast and menace coupled with a phoney jocularity to seduce and ingratiate yourself in a community that feels repulsion at your obsequious peremptory dogma



Oh well, another Turing Test fails with a core dump.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Oh well, another Turing Test fails with a core dump.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Aug 2011)

apollo179 said:


> No - i take it back. This topic is not the proper place to jibe at you.
> Till another time and place.


Thank you. That takes balls.


----------



## Nebulous (22 Aug 2011)

I'm a bit lost here, maybe I don't have enough posts. 

Do you think he/she doesn't like somebody?


----------



## Dayvo (22 Aug 2011)

Nebulous said:


> Do you think he/she doesn't like somebody?



I don't think he/she likes their self!


----------



## Baggy (22 Aug 2011)

Whoops - my "Verve" correction was 'cos I thought AFS was making a clever pun on Verve lyrics...turns out they're actually PIL lyrics  So, not blank verse per se, just a bit pap.


----------



## Baggy (22 Aug 2011)

And I don't think it's Abbers, either.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Aug 2011)

Baggy said:


> And I don't think it's Abbers, either.




Shame! I'd love to see him back here in one guise or another.


----------



## MacB (22 Aug 2011)

Baggy said:


> And I don't think it's Abbers, either.



nah it's the guy that has the problem with Dell and I think he was something like gentleman cyclist, though not sure where the gentleman bit came from


----------



## byegad (22 Aug 2011)

I'm Bigmouth!


----------



## Dayvo (22 Aug 2011)

MacB said:


> nah it's the guy that has the problem with Dell and I think he was something like gentleman cyclist, though not sure where the gentleman bit came from




Yeah, spot on! I remember him - twat (him, not you  )!


----------



## MacB (22 Aug 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Yeah, spot on! I remember him - twat (him, not you  )!



Ah, to be fair, you could be right on both counts


----------



## Baggy (22 Aug 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Shame! I'd love to see him back here in one guise or another.


Me too! He did go a bit beyond the pale sometimes though


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Aug 2011)

MacB said:


> Ah, to be fair, you could be right on both counts



I was about to say


----------



## MacB (22 Aug 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> I was about to say



you've just made me rip a page in the little black book, I've gone over your name in pen so often the paper just wore away....that offence is added to the list as well


----------



## JonnyBlade (22 Aug 2011)

It's a social experiment I tell ya. Some feckin student is writing a thesis on social behaviour or group behaviour or something and he's taking notes of our responses. Putting us into stereotypical groups 

Either that or he's a complete wombat not of this earth


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Aug 2011)

This has to be the funniest thread of all time


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> It's a social experiment I tell ya. Some feckin student is writing a thesis on social behaviour or group behaviour or something and he's taking notes of our responses. Putting us into stereotypical groups
> 
> Either that or he's a complete wombat not of this earth



Nahh, he/she would be much better off watching 'celebrity' BB 

I think the OP is a little bit in


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Aug 2011)

Am I Spartacus?


----------



## JonnyBlade (22 Aug 2011)

potsy said:


> Nahh, he/she would be much better off watching 'celebrity' BB
> 
> I think the OP is a little bit in


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Aug 2011)

Sparticus I am.


----------



## Oxo (23 Aug 2011)

..........the end!


----------



## JonnyBlade (23 Aug 2011)

Bicyclist said:


> ..........the end!




Who gave you permission to have the last word?  

I am Spartacus


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Aug 2011)

Thou art Spartacus!


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Thou art Spartacus!



Είμαι ο Σπάρτακος


----------



## Simba (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Είμαι ο Σπάρτακος



Show off


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Είμαι ο Σπάρτακος



See I thought of doing that but decided not to.


----------



## Rebel Ian (23 Aug 2011)

Did someone say Jehovah?


----------



## raindog (23 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Inane humorless provincial doggerel seeping from every pore, the crevices in your pharisaic facade reveal a malevolent narcissism, devoid of reciprocal compassion but merely betray an egomaniacal obsequious cancer infecting all those that are unfortunate to fall into your vainglorious self righteous insipid excretia
> 
> Bombast and menace coupled with a phoney jocularity to seduce and ingratiate yourself in a community that feels repulsion at your obsequious peremptory dogma
> 
> ...


----------



## twobiker (23 Aug 2011)

Do you need a hug ?


----------



## byegad (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Είμαι ο Σπάρτακος



Not only a show off but a debtor. I want my money back.


----------



## calibanzwei (23 Aug 2011)

Rebel Ian said:


> Did someone say Jehovah?



Larks' tongues; wrens' livers; chaffinch brains ; jaguars' earlobes; wolf's nipple chips, get them while they're hot, they're lovely; dromedary pretzels, only half a dinar; Tuscany fried bats....

http://t-shirts.nerdoh.co.uk/2008/12/life-of-brian.html


----------



## apollo179 (23 Aug 2011)

Just one more post for 500 - will i hear angels singing i wonder.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2011)

calibanzwei said:


> Larks' tongues; wrens' livers; chaffinch brains ; jaguars' earlobes; wolf's nipple chips, get them while they're hot, they're lovely; dromedary pretzels, only half a dinar; Tuscany fried bats....
> 
> http://t-shirts.nerd...e-of-brian.html





Splitters!!


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> See I thought of doing that but decided not to.



That's because only fakes would declare themselves English.


----------



## rowan 46 (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> That's because only fakes would declare themselves English.



sum spartacus sum sum


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Aug 2011)

I, Claudius.


----------



## twobiker (23 Aug 2011)

Can I be the cookie bear from the Andy Williams Show?.


----------



## Norm (23 Aug 2011)

If we are casting, can I be Caligula?


----------



## Melonfish (23 Aug 2011)

I've just had a DNA test and its confirmed i am definitely NOT sparticus.
i am however his mothers-sisters-cousins-brothers'-room mates-uncles-neices twice removed-not so best friends-great great great aunts-former badminton partner.

just to clarify.


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

Norm said:


> If we are casting, can I be Caligula?



If you like boys too, why not


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I, Clavdivs.



FTFY


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2011)

Was it Professor Plum, in the dining room, with the candlestick?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> FTFY


Very good


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Aug 2011)

this has probably been done already, but 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYLmptz_r_o


----------



## Norm (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> If you like boys too, why not


Do I look like I can afford to be fussy?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Aug 2011)

I, Robot.


----------



## rusky (23 Aug 2011)

I. R. Baboon


----------



## wiggydiggy (23 Aug 2011)

I like turtles


----------



## sdr gb (23 Aug 2011)

I see a little silhouetto of a man.


----------



## Theseus (23 Aug 2011)

I. P. Nightly


----------



## calibanzwei (23 Aug 2011)

I detest these vulgar attempts at increasing ones' post's.
Ahem.


----------



## twobiker (23 Aug 2011)

I , I who have nothing.


----------



## soulful dog (23 Aug 2011)

The title of this thread looked pretty interesting......

12 pages later and I still don't know who bigmouth is?!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Aug 2011)

sdr gb said:


> I see a little silhouetto of a man.



Is it cos I is Scaramouche?


----------



## deckertim (23 Aug 2011)

I'm bigmouth Brian and so's my wife


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Aug 2011)

We want information, information. Who are you? The new number two. Who is number one? You are number six. I am not a number, I am a free man......


----------



## twobiker (23 Aug 2011)

Your not Morgan Freeman are you?


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I, Robot.



I Phone.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Aug 2011)

I have a cat called Freeman.


----------



## NotFabian (23 Aug 2011)

I...can't believe how much free time some have to spend so much time on here...


Ah well back to the xbox.


----------



## twobiker (23 Aug 2011)

I had an uncle called Morgan, its a small world.


----------



## apollo179 (23 Aug 2011)

1515325 said:


> The flutter of wings at best.



I heard boney m singing marys boy child.


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

NotFabian said:


> I...can't believe how much free time some have to spend so much time on here...



Its not free. You'll get my invoice at the end of the month.


----------



## thistler (23 Aug 2011)

I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2011)

At least it's not another Pelmet thread...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Aug 2011)

I believe for every drop of rain that falls....


----------



## Melonfish (23 Aug 2011)

But shooting clay pigeons, yeah, go for that.
Clay pigeons are f****rs! Come round your house, whizz through... Fffoooh! Fffoooh! They do nothing,they don't even eat flies. Spiders eat flies so they're all right, keep them. Flies don't eat f**k all so kill them. Clay pigeons get shot in the air. Wait till they land!! Then go up to the clay pigeon... BANG! Much easier.


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Ibuleve for every drop of pain that calls....



FTFY


----------



## twobiker (23 Aug 2011)

If a cyclist falls off on a ride and nobodys there does he make a noise.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Aug 2011)

No matter how fast light travels the darkness is always there to meet it.


----------



## JonnyBlade (23 Aug 2011)

What would you rather bee or a wasp


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Aug 2011)

A fly is butterfly is it not? It is not, just ask Alexander about the knot.


----------



## Ian 74 (23 Aug 2011)

He's not the messiah hes a very naughty boy!!!!!


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (23 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> We want information, information. Who are you? The new number two. Who is number one? You are number six. I am not a number, I am a free man......



I WILL NOT BE PUSHED, FILED, STAMPED, INDEXED, BREIFED DEBRIEFED , OR NUMBERED! My life is my own.


Hmmm how sad is that I typed that without looking it up.


----------



## twobiker (23 Aug 2011)

His car, the Lotus Seven was at Portmeirion once when we were there,or at least a replica of it.


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> No matter how fast light travels the darkness is always there to meet it.



"Light thinks it travels faster than anything but it is wrong. No matter how fast light travels, it finds the darkness has always got there first, and is waiting for it." 
- Terry Prachet (Reaper Man)


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

Time flies like an arrow, fruit flies like a banana


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> "Light thinks it travels faster than anything but it is wrong. No matter how fast light travels, it finds the darkness has always got there first, and is waiting for it."
> - Terry Prachet (Reaper Man)


That's the one. T.P. did suggest something even faster however. Can you recall what it was?


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> I WILL NOT BE PUSHED, FILED, STAMPED, INDEXED, BREIFED DEBRIEFED , OR NUMBERED! My life is my own.
> 
> 
> Hmmm how sad is that I typed that without looking it up.



Danger Man was better. But neither was as good as Callan - the remaining episodes desperately deserve a revival.


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> That's the one. T.P. did suggest something even faster however. Can you recall what it was?



Monarchy mediated by Kingons and Queons


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Monarchy mediated by Kingons and Queons


You may be right. My recollection was that it was "Bad News"


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> You may be right. My recollection was that it was "Bad News"



You're thinking of Douglas Adams. 

"One of the problems has to do with the speed of light and the difficulties involved in trying to exceed it. You can't. Nothing travels faster than the speed of light with the possible exception of bad news, which obeys its own special laws. The Hingefreel people of Arkintoofle Minor did try to build spaceships that were powered by bad news but they didn't work particularly well and were so extremely unwelcome whenever they arrived anywhere that there wasn't really any point in being there."

Terry Pratchett's was the idea that since on the death of a monarch the monarchy instantly transferred to the heir, monarchy must travel faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> You're thinking of Douglas Adams.
> 
> "One of the problems has to do with the speed of light and the difficulties involved in trying to exceed it. You can't. Nothing travels faster than the speed of light with the possible exception of bad news, which obeys its own special laws. The Hingefreel people of Arkintoofle Minor did try to build spaceships that were powered by bad news but they didn't work particularly well and were so extremely unwelcome whenever they arrived anywhere that there wasn't really any point in being there."


Of course. I think my brain needs an upgrade or at least a defrag.


----------



## Oxo (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> "One of the problems has to do with the speed of light and the difficulties involved in trying to exceed it. You can't. Nothing travels faster than the speed of light with the possible exception of bad news,




I took a speed-reading course and read 'War and peace' in 20 minutes. It's about Russia.


----------



## Norm (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> You're thinking of Douglas Adams.
> 
> "One of the problems has to do with the speed of light and the difficulties involved in trying to exceed it. You can't. Nothing travels faster than the speed of light with the possible exception of bad news, which obeys its own special laws. The Hingefreel people of Arkintoofle Minor did try to build spaceships that were powered by bad news but they didn't work particularly well and were so extremely unwelcome whenever they arrived anywhere that there wasn't really any point in being there."
> 
> Terry Pratchett's was the idea that since on the death of a monarch the monarchy instantly transferred to the heir, monarchy must travel faster than the speed of light.


 Marry me, RL!!!


----------



## Red Light (23 Aug 2011)

Norm said:


> Marry me, RL!!!



Sorry, I could never settle for the Norm


----------



## Norm (23 Aug 2011)




----------



## Oxo (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Sorry, I could never settle for the Norm




'Tis but thy name that is my enemy;
Thou art thyself, though not a Montague.
What's Montague? it is nor hand, nor foot,
Nor arm, nor face, nor any other part
Belonging to a man. O, be some other name!
_*What's in a name? that which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet;
*_ So Romeo would, were he not Romeo call'd,
Retain that dear perfection which he owes
Without that title. Romeo, doff thy name,
And for that name which is no part of thee
Take all myself.


----------



## chris grace (23 Aug 2011)

_"Light travels faster than sound, which is why some people appear bright, until they speak" _


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Aug 2011)

chris grace said:


> _"Light travels faster than sound, which is why some people appear bright, until they speak" _


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2011)

Do you lot realise that you have wasted a vast amount of valuable time on posting 15 pages of pure garbage, and I have wasted a valuable amount of my evening reading your garbage, and we still don't know who bigmouth is, or did I miss something.


----------



## Oxo (23 Aug 2011)

dave r said:


> Do you lot realise that you have wasted a vast amount of valuable time on posting 15 pages of pure garbage, and I have wasted a valuable amount of my evening reading your garbage, and we still don't know who bigmouth is, or did I miss something.




Sometimes I wake in the night and I ask, 'Where has it gone wrong?' Then a voice says to me, 'This is going to take more than one night.'- Charlie Brown


----------



## adds21 (23 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> That's the one. T.P. did suggest something even faster however. Can you recall what it was?



Douglas Adams wrote that Bad News was the quickest thing in the Universe. Only problem was that any ship powered by a "Bad News drive" was unwelcome where ever it went .

Edit: Beaten to it! I'll shut up now!


----------



## Norm (23 Aug 2011)

Did you ever stop to think... and forget to start again?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (23 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Danger Man was better. But neither was as good as Callan - the remaining episodes desperately deserve a revival.



Yes, poor hard done by David Callan, the most reluctant of spies and red folder handlers!


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (23 Aug 2011)

dave r said:


> Do you lot realise that you have wasted a vast amount of valuable time on posting 15 pages of pure garbage, and I have wasted a valuable amount of my evening reading your garbage, and we still don't know who bigmouth is, or did I miss something.



Oh! It's me, or someone else...


----------



## twobiker (23 Aug 2011)

Being pedantic its not bigMOUTH as we are all typing not talking, although I operate my laptop by mind control.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2011)

:awaitssomeonetocreateusername"bigmouth":


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Aug 2011)

twobiker said:


> Being pedantic its not bigMOUTH as we are all typing not talking, although I operate my laptop by mind control.


so it should be Bigfingers? http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/11/101109133227.htm


----------



## twobiker (24 Aug 2011)

Maybe then the OP should type "put a mitton on it "


----------



## sunnyjim (24 Aug 2011)

Here is the news.



Cyclechat today is still reeling after 16 consecutive pages of mindless posting. Following an unspecified attack on an unspecified poster by a self appointed vigilante, rioters rampaged through a thread in the General area of the forum, brandishing pre-conceived ideas, ripping up lines of argument, & hurling irrelevancies. Damage is widespread, with a charity shop in the area described by locals as being reduced to a ‘complete peanut’. Asked about his behaviour, one of the rioters wearing a ‘snoodie’ answered ‘its cos ov that Bigmouth innit’ however he did not appear to know who or what ‘Bigmouth’ actually is. Youths believed to be from MTB who smashed up Café appear to have been unwittingly controlled by criminal Roadie elements, who quickly moved in and stole all the cakes.

The forum, which houses a large C+ immigrant population, has normally been considered peaceful, although local gang fights frequently break out in so called ‘Helmet Wars’ and there have been fears about cyclepaths in the area. 

Police supremo Admin has been criticised for not locking up the threat and all it’s inhabitants at an early stage, but some fear that any restriction on posts from pointless trolls and unpleasant persons could escalate to include harmless idiots and bores. However a tough stance can be expected if the trouble continues, with reports that reinforcement moderators from other major forums YACF, Bikeradar, and Road.cc may be drafted. Rumours that an american could be asked to take over supervision of all UK cycling forums have been denied by a governement spokesman who said ' The situation at BROL is completely different - they are all weirdos there, and we have enough of them ourselves already.'

Local reaction has been mixed. A social scientist from the mainly intellectual quarter of Campaigning said ‘This is what happens when people are deprived of Cycling Facilities for too long’ , while others believe problems are caused by cyclists being continually confronted by pictures of expensive bikes they can’t afford. Many in the mostly Righteous area of Commuting want to see tougher enforcement of the law, especially for other people.



It has been suggested that this was not a spontaneous outbreak but a planned attempt at disruption intended to demonstrate to students how underlying tensions in a community can be brought to the surface by a single unimportant trigger from an external agent. At present, however, the community spirit has clearly resisted any such attempt and official opinion favours the ‘Bit-of-a-twat’ theory.



This is Stem Tube reporting for BBC news.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 Aug 2011)

sunnyjim said:


> Here is the news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is brilliant


----------



## twobiker (24 Aug 2011)

Sir your contribution to this post of pointlessness is outstanding and we are not worthy.


----------



## GetAGrip (24 Aug 2011)

Absolute editorial genious


----------



## Cubist (24 Aug 2011)

If you put a pointless post in a refridgerator, does it actually exist when the door is shut?


----------



## Cubist (24 Aug 2011)

I can't actually see the point of posting for the sake of it.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Aug 2011)

a bigot augurs misthink

(just a thought)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Aug 2011)

If Bigmouth Strikes Again will secondary picketing be allowed? Is it an offical strike? Were the members balloted?


----------



## Cubist (24 Aug 2011)

Conspiracy theorists have read Sunnyjim's news post, and have concluded that he is in fact a returning member under a pseudonym. This class of posters is a community in its own right, and his awesome attempts at humour have led the theorists to suspect he knows who Britishheartfoundation is, and is protecting his identity.


----------



## Cubist (24 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> a bigot augurs misthink
> 
> (just a thought)



I'll have a quarter of whatever Dell's smoking please.


----------



## MacB (24 Aug 2011)

Cubist said:


> If you put a pointless post in a refridgerator, does it actually exist when the door is shut?



not sure but it will leave footprints in the butter


----------



## Cubist (24 Aug 2011)

Ah, but will it build a straw man and talk about the elephant in the room?


----------



## eltelio (24 Aug 2011)

sunnyjim said:


> Here is the news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Do you work for "viz magazine"? thought I recognized the style


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 Aug 2011)

Only if one keeps straw in the fridge


----------



## MacB (24 Aug 2011)

Cubist said:


> Ah, but will it build a straw man and talk about the elephant in the room?



oh yes indeedy, though I think the idea of just the one elephant in the room is a bit limiting


----------



## Cubist (24 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Only if one keeps straw in the fridge



How do you propose to do that? Have you seen how much room an elephant takes up?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 Aug 2011)

Cubist said:


> How do you propose to do that? Have you seen how much room an elephant takes up?


Through the use of 11th dimensional transtemporal interleaving dear boy


----------



## Oxo (24 Aug 2011)

Cubist said:


> How do you propose to do that? Have you seen how much room an elephant takes up?




Couldn't you just put it in a small trunk?


----------



## MacB (24 Aug 2011)

User said:


> I am Bigdick....
> Oops - wrong thread.



need some pics there Reg me old mate


----------



## Simba (24 Aug 2011)

I am guessing the OP is in hiding now.


----------



## Red Light (24 Aug 2011)

GetAGrip said:


> Absolute editorial genious



He hacked it off my phone


----------



## Speicher (24 Aug 2011)

1515419 said:


> Beware that which you ask for. I'm prepared to bet serious money that Reg has some photos of a fairly impressive nature. Not necessarily his mind.



It would not be his mind that I would like to see photos of.


----------



## JonnyBlade (24 Aug 2011)

eltelio said:


> Awesome. Do you work for "viz magazine"? thought I recognized the style



+1


----------



## Wardy (24 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Inane humorless provincial doggerel seeping from every pore, the crevices in your pharisaic facade reveal a malevolent narcissism, devoid of reciprocal compassion but merely betray an egomaniacal obsequious cancer infecting all those that are unfortunate to fall into your vainglorious self righteous insipid excretia
> 
> Bombast and menace coupled with a phoney jocularity to seduce and ingratiate yourself in a community that feels repulsion at your obsequious peremptory dogma


Can you get that off toilet seats?


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (24 Aug 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> +1



+1


----------



## NormanD (25 Aug 2011)

_Enters stage left_ ..._ "takes a bow" ... __exits stage right _


----------



## twobiker (27 Aug 2011)

If a tree falls over in a forest when no one is there does it make a noise ? Q. How do you know a tree fell over if no one is there ?


----------



## apollo179 (27 Aug 2011)

twobiker said:


> If a tree falls over in a forest when no one is there does it make a noise ? Q. How do you know a tree fell over if no one is there ?


If a cyclist rljs in the forest does he make a noise ?


----------



## Cubist (27 Aug 2011)

Schrodinger's Goths?

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5Ye8fBEkcc


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Aug 2011)

1515431 said:


> If a RLJing cyclist is crushed by a falling tree in the forrest would there be any sympathy?


----------



## twobiker (27 Aug 2011)




----------



## apollo179 (27 Aug 2011)

1515431 said:


> If a RLJing cyclist is crushed by a falling tree in the forrest would there be any sympathy?


Hopefully yes - including from the anti rlj forum members..


----------



## twobiker (27 Aug 2011)

Of course we would sympathise whilst with the next breath saying "never thought he'd make old bones "


----------



## rowan 46 (27 Aug 2011)

1515431 said:


> If a RLJing cyclist is crushed by a falling tree in the forrest would there be any sympathy?



Is there any evidence that going on green stops trees falling on you?


----------



## rowan 46 (27 Aug 2011)

1515437 said:


> There was that study of Dutch cycle lanes. The evidence may be in there, somewhere, maybe.



was that the one by Dr Elm? often cited as the Dutch Elm survey


----------



## eltelio (27 Aug 2011)

If I complain in a forest and my wife is not with me, am I still wrong?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (27 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Only if one keeps straw in the fridge


Who the hell keeps straw in the fridge? 



Straw is meant to be kept in the microwave!


----------



## Cubist (28 Aug 2011)

eltelio said:


> If I complain in a forest and my wife is not with me, am I still wrong?



Yes, I'm afraid you are. (Unless you are Schrodinger and she was in the fridge at the time)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Aug 2011)

Cubist said:


> Yes, I'm afraid you are. (Unless you are Schrodinger and she was in the fridge at the time)



With the straw?


----------



## Cubist (28 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> With the straw?



Well you can't expect her to drink it straight out of the bottle, what with all those cats and elephants trampling round in there.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Aug 2011)

Cubist said:


> Well you can't expect her to drink it straight out of the bottle, what with all those cats and elephants trampling round in there.



This is true  Don't forget the radioactive isotope as well


----------



## twobiker (29 Aug 2011)

I can fit a small dog in mine, anything up to Corgi size remember its not just for Christmas,


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Aug 2011)

Scrodinger's cat is a corgi? Cubist's wife is a straw woman?

I'm confused. Which one is bigmouth?


----------



## Cubist (29 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Scrodinger's cat is a corgi? Cubist's wife is a straw woman?
> 
> I'm confused. Which one is bigmouth?



I think it's twobiker, and I expect his wife will think the same. . After all, he's just told the world he can fit anything up to the size of a Corgi in her.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (29 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Scrodinger's cat is a corgi? Cubist's wife is a straw woman?
> 
> I'm confused. Which one is bigmouth?



The dog who licks his balls


----------



## twobiker (29 Aug 2011)

The Corgi goes in the Fridge , the wife is in the Freezer, well part of her the rest is under the patio.


----------



## JonnyBlade (29 Aug 2011)

Hands up those who honestly would refer to themselves as a bigmouth


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (29 Aug 2011)




----------



## twobiker (29 Aug 2011)

Only the OP knows the answer.


----------



## eltelio (30 Aug 2011)

Oh its a guinness advert!!


----------

